# BANG TX... 5-9... Yahoola



## russ010 (Apr 27, 2009)

The next BANG tx will be at Yahoola in Dahlonega.

To fish, you must pay the $25 membership fees (per person). 

Entry into the tournament will be $20 per boat, $5 per fisherman going towards big fish. Try to have exact cash.. it's hard for me to keep up with what money goes in the pot, and what money is mine trying to make change...

To check us out, visit http://www.bassanglersofnorthgeorgia.com 

We have 7-8 boats... with atleast 5-6 showing for every tourney.

I think Yahoola will be good in a couple of weeks... seems like the SWAT guys had sort of a tough time getting keeper fish, but the amount caught were high.

What do you guys think will be going on during this time?

Tiffany and I are going to prefish up there next Saturday... I'd like to get her onto one of those big fish that come out of there.



Here's the list so far.. I'm going to put everybody, so if you aren't going to be there, let me know.

1. Russ
2. Dale & Jeff
3. Tyler & Kevin
4. Anthony
5. Chris M.
6. Isaac & Joey
7. Jeff C. & David - they're in..


----------



## MerkyWaters (Apr 27, 2009)

I think your next event up there will be better. I seen alot of females cruising near the beds with no solid commitment of any kind. Females aught to be locked on bed come your event.


----------



## stickum (Apr 27, 2009)

What was the winning weight at Yahoola, plan fishing there on Wednesday evening


----------



## russ010 (Apr 27, 2009)

check it out on their website... 13.51lbs winning weight

http://smallwateranglerteams.webs.com/09scheduleresults.htm


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Apr 27, 2009)

we will be there!!!


----------



## lizard drager (Apr 27, 2009)

planin on it!


----------



## krusty (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm in.  Planning on fishing up there Saturday, any one else?


----------



## russ010 (Apr 29, 2009)

me and Tiffany are planning on prefishing Saturday... but I don't know - it's supposed to rain Sat and Sunday


----------



## stickum (Apr 29, 2009)

i plan on fishing this evening and sunday evening


----------



## lizard drager (Apr 29, 2009)

i will be up there this weekend,if i get fineshed with this job im on. if not ill just fish next week up there.


----------



## russ010 (May 1, 2009)

me and Tiff are going out there tomorrow and will fish til later that afternoon.. if y'all see us out there don't be scared to stop.

did you make it out there this week stickum?


----------



## russ010 (May 2, 2009)

well... it sucked today. I ended up catching one that was 11-3/4" long... Then right before we got downpoured on, Tiffany had an 8lb (biggest she's ever had on the end of the rod) get off about 4 feet from the boat. She came up to the top of the water and opened that mouth (I could have put 2 fists in it) and she spit that hook right out... it was fun, but I wish she could have put that sucker in the boat


----------



## stickum (May 4, 2009)

I was able to catch 4 keepers Sunday and got to the bridge right before the bottom fell out sat under bridge for about 45 mns


----------



## russ010 (May 4, 2009)

man, me and tiff left right after y'all went under the bridge... i saw lightning from a distance and I didn't want to get caught in the storm again like we did on Saturday.

Did you see the fish on bed yet?? every bed I saw looked like it had males on it and the females were crusing from what I saw on Saturday when the water was clear.

The 2lb'r I caught was a male too... or it had already dropped its' eggs, but that come out of deep water and I was playing with my binoculars and it almost took the rod out from under me when it hit it.

By the way... I'm going to look at a new boat today, so I may be fishing out of a bigger boat on Saturday - we'll just have to wait and see


----------



## stickum (May 4, 2009)

No, I  didnt see any on bed yesterday but saw 2 wednesday when i was there check those places and didnt see em on them yesterday not to sure if they have already went on and came off


----------



## russ010 (May 4, 2009)

I got the new boat... pictures are over on tinboats.net. It's an Xpress 1546 all weld

http://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=8409


----------



## stickum (May 5, 2009)

NIce boat Russ.... Randy cant fish so i will be solo again


----------



## russ010 (May 5, 2009)

I think you'll be ok... I'm just hoping to get a few fish in the boat. I'll still be fishing out of the old one most likely though


----------



## stickum (May 5, 2009)

Oh yeah ill be fine,just like having one more line in the water


----------



## krusty (May 6, 2009)

Got a phone call last night and it looks like I am flying solo as well.


----------



## lizard drager (May 6, 2009)

i am planning on fishing up there friday.well i wont be fishing alot mostly riding around and looking to see if there on beds or not.will any body be goin up?


----------



## russ010 (May 6, 2009)

I won't be able to fish again until Saturday unless I can get out of here early one day and maybe fish a few hours in the evening. I really want to go down and get my boat, but with this rain it may be next week.

You know... now that I'm thinking about it. All the beds that I saw up there had those little bass on them - the spawn may be over up there


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (May 7, 2009)

2 more days!


----------



## stickum (May 7, 2009)

I fished there yesterday evening


----------



## russ010 (May 7, 2009)

they're off the beds aren't they?

How'd you do?


----------



## stickum (May 7, 2009)

Not sure i got there about 6:30 caught 2  1 keeper left at 8:30 did some patrol around the banks didnt see any on em were i did before


----------



## lizard drager (May 7, 2009)

hey guys,nothin in the shallows but brim and 6"bass.not a bass on a bed anywere.i got there about noon and left around 6.caught a nice catfish on a jig,that was it.


----------



## russ010 (May 9, 2009)

Congrats to Isaac and Joey...

Website has been updated... Results and Point Standing are now current.

http://www.bassanglersofnorthgeorgia.com/results.html



See you boys at Lathem in 2 weeks


----------

